# road sides ditches, creek crossing



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't put my googleing experience to it yet, and suspect this will be MUCH more correctly explained. Each time I have talked to someone I receive a different answer. But what is the law in MI where on a road (highway,dirt,paved) can you trap the bridges and culverts, or even a close ditch, without contacting the owner of the property butted to the road? I heard yes because of the state owning it or something I'm just scetchy on the legality of it. thanks


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Great question. Curious to hear what the answer is as well. Thanks for asking it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

the property owners have the rights


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Absolutely not. Unless, of course, the land which you are trapping is state or federal.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

There's nothing sketchy about trappings ROWs! It's spelled out in the MI Trapping Regs!! 

I had a young guy stop 3 years ago as I was walking to the road off a farmer's field and ask if I was a trapper and that he already had traps in the ditch and *TOLD ME I'd better not be setting any traps there! * So once I got him to admit he didn't have permission to trap that property(one good reason why is he didn't even know who owned it) I showed him my Platt Book and told him if he had traps on any of the properties I had colored in to remove them ASAP before I got there or I was going to do exactly as the DNR Officer advised me to do. I even offered the Officers phone number to him in case he didn't believe me! He did as I strongly suggested and they were gone when I arrived! 

I personally believe this ROW business is THE single biggest bs scheme going with trappers in this State! I find it hard to believe responsible adults don't or can't read the Regs!!! I can't, because every frigin year I run across trespassers road trapping ROWs and I know for a fact, they have jobs that require their ability to read a newspaper so they should be able to read and understand the MI DNR Hunting & Trapping Regs! 

I had an instance last year where a fellow trapper was going to set a ditch but I had the pond further in to set. He showed up and saw traps already in the ditch and thought it was me so he left sort of pissed-off. We met at the NAFA pickup and i ask him how he did in the ditch? Here he thought it was me screwing him and it was a trespasser that did the number on him!!! I spoke with the property owner and he thought it was the right guy but said he didn't remember the truck of the fella he gave permission to!!!

So why do they commit this violation? They're lowlife, trespassing violators that why!!! Show some integrity and character and don't be one of them!


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Seldom Has issues, LOL JUst kidding!!!

I understand your frustration. you have to understand, some people dont read the guide. They go by what other people tell them. and that goes along the lines of what they want to hear. And then you have some that just dont care. 
But the reg's do say your not aloud to trap the right of way unless, unless your on state, federal, or have permission from the land owner.

Good luck the year, 

Jon


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Another question on the same subject. Take 2 highways for example, US31 and US131. Both of these highways have ROW fences. What is the ruling on the property between the ROW fence and the pavement?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I would like to add that the same ditches, streams, and rivers you see crossing roads do not give you riparian trapping rights. There is no such thing as riparian trapping and hunting rights on Michigan's private streams and rivers. That is also covered inside the hunting and trapping guide. 

You may not hunt and trap areas on rivers and streams without first gaining permission from the land owner in areas which are not publicly owned. Period. You may trap on the publicly owned side up to the center of the river.

Navigatable rivers and streams you are allowed to access for the sake of traveling on much like a public road, but you may not trap or hunt on it without permission if it is private. The same goes for drainage ditches in farm land. Except that, ditches are not considered navigatable, so, without permission you should not be there.

For some reason it doesn't matter how many times this is mentioned here someone always seems to question it. I don't understand that. It's always seems pretty clear to me.

Please educate yourself fully with our State's guide or call a CO. Get permission first. Recreational trespass, , if convicted of, by law makes you guilty of a criminal misdemeanor act. Twice now in my life, i've had to answer that question on applications of one sort or another. 

Dennis


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

backroadstravler said:


> Another question on the same subject. Take 2 highways for example, US31 and US131. Both of these highways have ROW fences. What is the ruling on the property between the ROW fence and the pavement?


 State highway's right of ways are property owned By Michigan Department of Transportation and, therefore, not allowed to be hunted or trapped in the state of Michigan. Another period. Any peace officer or CO having jurisdiction over the road can and will give you a ticket for trespassing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I guess it is not trepassing to put up political signs.
Jim


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

ok i see. thanks for the replies. now i can inform the person whom told me otherwise and suggest he also does not.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

paddleboy said:


> ok i see. thanks for the replies. now i can inform the person whom told me otherwise and suggest he also does not.


You might also suggest he read the MI Hunting and Trapping Digest, specifically the ROW paragraph!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

James Dymond said:


> I guess it is not trepassing to put up political signs.
> Jim


Yeah I never understood why that was. I usually dont mind unless they say Obama on them.


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Yeah I never understood why that was. I usually dont mind unless they say Obama on them.


 :lol::lol:


----------

